# the hours on my paystubs are different from the system.



## Poofresh (Feb 24, 2021)

i hope im not looking too much into this, but anyone in HR can explain to me why week after week, theirs at least a few minutes 10-15 min deducted, and one week with one hour deducted.  
ive compared my paystub, vs the clock in report under our system.

week of 1/17-1/23 - i put in 39.20 hrs, according to my pay. on the paystub its 38.80 hrs. = 40 minutes 

following week: i put in 34.30, and on the stub its 34.05 - thats 25 minutes deducted

then another week: 31.15hrs went down to 30.90 -  thats another 25 min deduction  

WTF


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 24, 2021)

.40 hours isn't 40 minutes. I think we'd have to actually see your punches or something to be sure of what's happening.


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 24, 2021)

okay so i just assume, 30 means hours, and after decimal were minutes.  im gonna go see HR when i head back to work.  Do they count the Lunch times when I go over my 45 min lunch?  Sometimes i come back -/+ 3-5 minutes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 24, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> okay so i just assume, 30 means hours, and after decimal were minutes.  im gonna go see HR when i head back to work.  Do they count the Lunch times when I go over my 45 min lunch?  Sometimes i come back -/+ 3-5 minutes.


you are not paid until you clock back in. you should never clock in under the lunch time (most states it's 30 mins, some states it's 45). Policy is you should wait 1 minute after to ensure you got the full time (that is, if you live in a 30 minute state, you should be clocked out and thus not paid for 31 minutes)


----------

